# Plastisol Transfer ordering for a Newbie..



## hls1621 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello! I am new to learning about plastisol transfers. I have ordered samples and whatnot, but I am nervous about placing my first order.

Are there certain tips and tricks for ordering to get the most out of my money? With ganging designs and things like that?

Any input is appreciated!

Thanks!

Heather =]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you decided on who you will use? Some companies charge extra for ganging, some don't. 

Ganging is definitely the way to go if you have the space on your transfer. Just don't pay extra for a larger transfer to gang if you really don't need the images.


----------



## hls1621 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was thinking I might go with F & M Expressions. I am not set on that yet, but I like their Freedom color ordering...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hls1621 said:


> I was thinking I might go with F & M Expressions. I am not set on that yet, but I like their Freedom color ordering...


Have you pressed their sample yet? Some complain the freedoms are thick and plastic feeling.


----------



## hls1621 (Feb 16, 2009)

No, actually I was going to do that today because I have samples from different companies to try. Is there a place you would recommend?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I like F&M but I'm not a fan of their Freedom transfers although some people love them. I recommend pressing them and making your own decision. Versatrans just started offering 4c transfers and I have samples sitting on my desk, I just need to find time to press them.


----------

